

Concurrency and Python - krishna2
http://ddj.com/article/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=206103078&dept_url=/linux-open-source/

======
astrec
The article didn't mention parallel python, but it's worth a look:
<http://www.parallelpython.com/>

